

RIM might sell handset business to Amazon or Facebook - louhong
http://venturebeat.com/2012/06/24/rim-selling-handset-business/

======
coryl
I don't think a sale to Facebook makes much sense at all. While FB wants their
own phone, they don't even know if they can be successful with it, and I don't
think they want a hemorrhaging phone business on top of that.

